# Tackle Storage other than Yeti



## Ferrulewax (Mar 19, 2018)

How strong is this thing? Could you sit on top of it with no worries? How about standing? I’m looking at the 20g as a replacement for my yeti45 rowers seat.

looks like it’s roughly the same height, 2” wider, and 2” longer. I wonder how much it tapers towards the bottom. May be a great poor mans just-encase.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

I use plastic boxes for flies with snap lid,$1. My fly fishing tackle box, hold tons of fly boxes, it's a duffle bag I got for free. If I want my fly bag to be water proof I put it in a plastic garbage bag


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Great job doing more with less.

I am a bit partial to this brand.


----------



## Clamfoot (Jun 21, 2021)

permitchaser said:


> I use plastic boxes for flies with snap lid,$1. My fly fishing tackle box, hold tons of fly boxes, it's a duffle bag I got for free. If I want my fly bag to be water proof I put it in a plastic garbage bag



Yup....or some 3$ off brand plano type boxes hung in an old car trunk cargo net with a tool bag tied to the front. (I BS you not)
Waterproof? I plan on my tackle getting wet.
The only things in a waterproof container (Zip Lock bag) on the boat are the PFDs. I don't plan on getting those wet.

Yeti, or fake Yeti for street cred? You can't buy, spray paint or get a sticker for credibility. That comes with sunburn and blood on the deck.

Nice job on the box though. Thanks for sharing. Does look kind a cool


----------



## loganlogan (May 8, 2020)

I wasn't aware that any other company existed.


----------



## FishWithChris (Feb 6, 2019)

I've had these things pop up in my various social feeds for the last few weeks. I'm going to buy one this afternoon and see what happens. If anything it will be a new "essentials" box I keep in a hatch and for the lady to put her valuables in. 

Nice work on the custom fab work!


----------



## georgiadrifter (Jan 14, 2009)

“Yeti, or fake Yeti for street cred? You can't buy, spray paint or get a sticker for credibility. That comes with sunburn and blood on the deck.”

That was a tongue-in-cheek comment. 😉


----------



## Clamfoot (Jun 21, 2021)

georgiadrifter said:


> “Yeti, or fake Yeti for street cred? You can't buy, spray paint or get a sticker for credibility. That comes with sunburn and blood on the deck.”
> 
> That was a tongue-in-cheek comment. 😉


No harm meant..as I said, does look kind of cool..


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Always appreciate an ad campaign that's so successful... folks start believing all that stuff as though it were gospel....
Yes, they make a solid product - but for me I'd rather not be paying for all that advertising when I buy something... 

Sorry to de-rail - here's what I've favored as a tackle box on my skiff for years now... It's nothing but a cheap Coleman 17qt cooler. Don't believe I've ever paid as much as $20 for one.. I add a carefully cut out vinyl grid work that fits exactly to the interior bottom of the box and I keep four Plano 3700 boxes (they take up around half the interior --and are changed out with additional boxes as needed) - along with ziplock bags for flies in plastic sleeves, as well as a few smaller plastic boxes (sinkers, leadheads, spoons, and one small box with poppers).

I was taught long ago that any cooler was by design much drier than almost any tackle box made... I add one other item, a bungee cord latch to keep the lid closed tightly... That gridwork in the bottom takes care of any slight amount of water intrusion by keeping those boxes and all other gear about 1/4 to 3/8" off the bottom.. 

One of the biggest hassles with being on the water day after day is keeping your gear dry - particularly on a skiff with no inner liner - and as a result very little in the way of storage compartments... The "tackle box" that I've just described really fills the need for me...


----------



## Loogie (Jul 24, 2019)

lemaymiami said:


> Always appreciate an ad campaign that's so successful... folks start believing all that stuff as though it were gospel....
> Yes, they make a solid product - but for me I'd rather not be paying for all that advertising when I buy something...
> 
> Sorry to de-rail - here's what I've favored as a tackle box on my skiff for years now... It's nothing but a cheap Coleman 17qt cooler. Don't believe I've ever paid as much as $20 for one.. I add a carefully cut out vinyl grid work that fits exactly to the interior bottom of the box and I keep four Plano 3700 boxes (they take up around half the interior --and are changed out with additional boxes as needed) - along with ziplock bags for flies in plastic sleeves, as well as a few smaller plastic boxes (sinkers, leadheads, spoons, and one small box with poppers).
> ...


Got a pic of the interior Capt Bob?


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

Drybox Coolers


Sometimes, you need to keep things dry, cold, hot, or all three. ENGEL lightweight, airtight insulated cooler boxes are perfect companions on any adventure. If some ice does melt, and they tip over in your car - no problem. There will be no mess to clean up like normal coolers. The airtight...




engelcoolers.com


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Will take a pic or two today and post it up... Looking at a similar small cooler now I'm not sure quoted the size correctly on my "tackle box". For actual comparison a Plano 3700 box stood on end fits inside that small cooler with about an inch or more to spare... When I post the pics I'll also do some measuring to give a better picture of what I'm using...


----------



## Half Shell (Jul 19, 2016)

topnative2 said:


> http://[URL][URL]https://engelcoolers.com/collections/dry-boxes[/URL][/URL]


I happen to have a 19qt Engle Dry Box cooler. It may work ok for a tackle box but get the largest one, the 19qt is not very big and there is no interior tray or organization. It's not made near as well as a rotomolded Engel cooler nor Yeti Go-Box. 

The Engel 30qt dry box is $85. I would rather have my $40 Husky and since I can get a Yeti Go-Box for $200 which is much better built, I can't see a situation where I would buy the Engel Dry Box for a tackle box.


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

Half Shell said:


> I happen to have a 19qt Engle Dry Box cooler. It may work ok for a tackle box but get the largest one, the 19qt is not very big and there is no interior tray or organization. It's not made near as well as a rotomolded Engel cooler nor Yeti Go-Box.
> 
> The Engel 30qt dry box is $85. I would rather have my $40 Husky and since I can get a Yeti Go-Box for $200 which is much better built, I can't see a situation where I would buy the Engel Dry Box for a tackle box.


Por Favor pic/link for the $40 husky?


----------



## Half Shell (Jul 19, 2016)

topnative2 said:


> Por Favor pic/link for the $40 husky?


I'm at work so can't take pics of mine in my garage right now, but here it is on Home Depot. Take a box cutter and cut out every other cordura divider and you have perfect spacing for storing Plano Edge 3700 Thin boxes. The dividers keep them standing up as opposed to sliding down and keep them from rubbing each other. It seems a little trivial describing it, but it's just easier to access them.

Has taken a wave and while the outside was wet, water never got thru to the inside. The molded soft top is great for things like leader, fish grips, etc when you're out on a flat and don't want to dig thru anything. Has a plier pocket on the outside and net pockets for things like pro cure or gulp that you don't want inside. Best of all, the zipper is a good zipper and since the box is rigid, you're not fighting flappy walls or top to get access to anything.

Also doesn't skid around on the deck. The only downfall is it's you can't step or stand on it.









Husky 16 in. Pro Mobile Office Organizer 67134-02 - The Home Depot


Make working from your vehicle easy with the Husky Pro Mobile Office Organizer. It belts into your passenger side and features a molded lid with raised edges, keeping items from sliding off and providing



www.homedepot.com


----------



## Clamfoot (Jun 21, 2021)

That Husky stuff is really good for the boat and priced OK. I use a couple of things but I will say that the material dye does not handle the sun very well. 
It fades after a year or so with moderate use (at least in Fl).

If you care about such things you may want to spray it with some UV protection along with an extra dose of waterproofing.


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

lemaymiami said:


> Will take a pic or two today and post it up... Looking at a similar small cooler now I'm not sure quoted the size correctly on my "tackle box". For actual comparison a Plano 3700 box stood on end fits inside that small cooler with about an inch or more to spare... When I post the pics I'll also do some measuring to give a better picture of what I'm using...


Reminder post Bob. I’m looking for something exactly like you’re describing.


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

georgiadrifter said:


> View attachment 182808
> View attachment 182809
> So in a moment of weakness I bought a Yeti GoBox for tackle storage. Although pricey…it’s a quality piece of gear. I quickly ran out of room so I started looking elsewhere for a waterproof storage box. Enter the 5-gallon Husky Storage Container found at Home Depot.
> 
> ...





georgiadrifter said:


> View attachment 182808
> View attachment 182809
> So in a moment of weakness I bought a Yeti GoBox for tackle storage. Although pricey…it’s a quality piece of gear. I quickly ran out of room so I started looking elsewhere for a waterproof storage box. Enter the 5-gallon Husky Storage Container found at Home Depot.
> 
> ...


Steve, how hard was it to get the handles off/back on without breaking anything?


----------



## Snakesurf (Jun 18, 2019)

This what I use for storage and you can sit on it too.


https://www.walmart.com/ip/Lifetime-55-Qt-High-Performance-Hard-Sided-Cooler-Grey-90949/490384164?athcpid=490384164&athpgid=AthenaHomepageDesktop&athcgid=null&athznid=RFY&athieid=null&athstid=CS020&athguid=RbqGarnpjlrcii1TrS2iLCL6Nl7Cy3GWy2wc&athancid=null&athena=true


----------



## georgiadrifter (Jan 14, 2009)

DBStoots said:


> Steve, how hard was it to get the handles off/back on without breaking anything?


They snap off easily. I got all of mine off and back on without breaking. That was a concern though.


----------



## SnookFisher (Jun 15, 2021)

You fooled me when I first saw the post and saw the fake Yeti box, at first glance it looked like the real deal! I like the ingenuity


----------

